# D.I.Y write-up on Changing the Serpentine Belts on a 2000 Altima



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

A quick Do-It-Yourself write-up on Changing the Serpentine belts on a 2000 Altima:


**REQUIRED TOOLS AND PARTS**
Socket wrench
Socket set
3 Serpentine belts

**COST OF PROJECT**
Varies depending on where you source your parts from. Discount OEM Nissan parts parts dealers such as nissanpartszone.com will offer cheaper parts than dealerships.

Removing the Belts

1) Open the hood to access the engine compartment. Locate the idler pulley on the top right-hand side of the belt path.


2) Loosen the bolt behind the idler pulley with a socket wrench. The belt will lose it's tension.


3) Slide belt off the power steering pump, crankshaft and idler pulley. Pull the belt out from the engine compartment.


4) Locate the idler pulley underneath the air conditioner compressor. You will need to crawl under the vehicle to locate this pulley.


5) Loosen the bolt behind the the idler pulley with a socket wrench. The tension will loosen as you turn the bolt counter-clockwise. Pull the belt off the pulleys once the tension has been relieved.

6) Locate the tensioner bolt above the alternator. You can access this from under the hood. Loosen with a socket wrench. Remove the belt once the tension has been relieved.


7) Discard of all three belts once they have been removed.

Installing the Belts

1) Place first belt around the alternator, water pump and crankshaft pulleys. Tighten the tensioner bolt until the belt is tight along the pulley. There should be no slack on the belt when you pull it with your hands.

2) Place second belt along the air conditioner compressor, idler pulley and crankshaft pulley. Tighten the tensioner bolt with a socket wrench. Tighten until there is no slack in the belt.


3) Place third belt along the power steering pump, idler pulley and crankshaft. Tighten the tensioner bolt until all the slack is removed from the belt.


4) Start the car to observe the belts. Watch for any loose belts and to ensure all the components are working adequately.

5) Perhaps the most pivotal step- kick back, crack open a cold one and admire your handy work!


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*thanks for posting the DIY*

I'll be doing the same job soon . Have two of the belts and replacement idler pulley , need to buy one of the tensioner parts that will break because its so rusted.


----------

